# Connecticut???



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok connecticut snow busters.....post up where you are from........i'm from ellington......................snow is coming.............u all ready???


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Waterbury here. all ready bring on the snow!


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am from Middletown. Are you ever totally ready for the first snow fall? I would like to see some flurries in the forecast, that way we can get some slow pokes to sign contracts. Most of the equipment is ready to go, need a couple of more employees, will be getting some more salt next week, and still have to stake properties.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

southbury here.


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

*Money!!!!!!!!*

Do you guys have a minimum charge for residential driveways?? 
Do you have a charge per plow? or dependent upon accumalation? (i.e- $35 initial plow up to 6" and than if you have to come back the second or third time a reduced price) let me know how ya charge


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my min is 50 i charge by the push if its a big storm and i have to plow the drive twice i charge 100. but im in southbury they have money there so i charge a good amount to plow.


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

West Haven
Priced per inch range 2-6, 6-10, 10-12, plus x per inch over 12.
Price varies on driveway size. My min is $40

Sal


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

*Sal*

Sal

Could you be more specific? If we were going to get dumped on by a large storm, say b/w 8-18 of snow, when would you start to plow? at the end of the storm? after a few inches??

Thanks for the input


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

if we get a good size storm i plow every 6 inches give or take. and if im feeling kind ill only charge them half the 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

woodbury here


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

got any pics of your truck sno?? i wanna see if i recognise it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

but its rainning and pics wouldn't do the truck justice  anyway here they are. you should be able to hear it from a ways back with the 5" exaust


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea i've seen it around, you'd know if you saw me i have the only bright blue ram around.


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

Shawdogg;628677 said:


> Sal
> 
> Could you be more specific? If we were going to get dumped on by a large storm, say b/w 8-18 of snow, when would you start to plow? at the end of the storm? after a few inches??
> 
> Thanks for the input


Can't wait till the end of an 8" storm need to plow with the storm would start out at 4" do route and return just keep going till done. I don't have commercial lots to worry about.
But yet again for a third year I will not be plowing do to my broken ankle from 06 I just don't want to heel. Just had an 8th procedure done hopefully this will take care of the problem.

Good luck to all this winter and be safe.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Im from Wethersfield, and I got my plow and snow blowers all ready for winter.


----------

